# Xbox Connection



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Well here is my first post, I have searched the site but to no avail I cannot find the answer I am looking for. I am just waiting for the arrival of my new Epson 8350 and 106 inch fixed Grandview screen. I have a number of components that I will be using but one in particular has me scratching my head. My new Xbox 360 has a HDMI out that I will be running to the new projector but I need to route the audio back into my older Denon surround amp. Unfortunately the new Xbox does not have standard audio out jacks that I can run to my amp. 

So here is my question how do I get the audio into my amp with out using the standard xbox composite adapter? I want the benefit of the better picture quality of the HDMI but obviously need the sound into my amp. 

Any suggestion on hardware would be appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd really recommend a new AVR with HDMI switching so that you only have a single cable from your components, and a single HDMI cable to your projector. Accessories for less will likely have some onkyo units to fit most any budget.

If you're looking to get by as inexpensively as possible, you'll need to use the XBOX breakout cable that sends audio via Red/White RCA connectors. Not sure if this works in tandem with HDMI, or whether these are disable when HDMI video output is selected. You can also use this to strip the Audio from the HDMI output: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=2


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Marshall unfortunatley with the new XBOX they make it impossible to plug in both the HDMI and the adapter you suggested. I did go to Monoprice's site and found this product which I purchased, it looks like it will solve my problem for sure. It will also allow me to do this with a number of other devices as well.

It wont let me post the link yet but it is the 4x2 True HDMI Matrix Switch w/ Analog Audio Output at Monoprice.

For $58 bucks a cheaper option till I upgrade my reciever. 

Thanks again for the quick response to my thread.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

